
Ask HN: How to use my VPS for good? - new_hackers
I rent a low-end VPS.<p>It is used to host my personal hobby website (very, very low traffic), and for me to generally play around with a Linux server.<p>I feel like it is a waste that it doesn&#x27;t really get used that much.<p>Are there any projects that I could host on my server that would help give back to the open source community at large?<p>I had thought about maybe hosting a buildbot?  I don&#x27;t want to do Tor or anything that could get my server shut down.  I also don&#x27;t want to commit to anything that would suffer when I eventually lose interest.<p>Any ideas?
======
HaoZeke
I expect that it'd be difficult to get people to switch...

Perhaps you might offer a self hosted cms or something for FOSS projects..?

~~~
new_hackers
Yeah, I wasn’t mean switching, but offering compute power perhaps?

